# Like New Replacement was a S3 not a galaxy nexus, current phone is Galaxy Nexus



## masInvasion (Jul 9, 2011)

Quick question, I had a charging issue with my Galaxy Nexus, so I took it to a corporate Verizon store and they found it defective and ordered a replacement. I just got the package, I opened it and it was a Galaxy S3 Blue 16GB. The replacement did not come with a battery door or a battery. So obviously they messed up. On the order summary paper it states it as i535, so even the order summary is for the Galaxy S3. I want to keep the S3 but I don't want to run into problems with Verizon.

Do u think I will have any problems(from verizon) after I send back the Galaxy Nexus?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Nah. I'd send in the nexus, keep the s3, and just suck it up and buy a battery if you are worried about mentioning the s3.


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Tell ya what, send me the S3 and I'll send you my Nexus. I'll even pay the shipping.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

It's their screw up, why not take advantage of it? haha if they ask, play it off like you thought they were the same phone


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah just tell them you thought they were giving you a different device since yours had issues. Not your fault.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

I would complain. You have a Nexus, ask for a replacement and get a different phone. You don't have a battery or battery door for the new phone, plus you have a 32GB device and they sent you a 16GB device. I would complain, ask for a 32GB phone, and if it going to be something other than a Nexus, they should be providing all accessories that came with the replacement phone when it was new as well.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

You could probably sell the S3 for a good bit of cash, or trade it for a Nexus and cash.
Either way, you can get a Nexus and cash back.


----------



## Raverrevolution (Feb 23, 2012)

Keep the S3!! The Gnex is awesome, but the S3 is a beast in hardware. This is a no brainer. Normally they don't give two craps about their customers and now they screwed up and sent you a better product. Take advantage of that!! I wish that happened to me.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Verizon can be known to do device swaps for replacements, but its usually only after you've gone through a number of replacements (and they ask you if you'd like to switch) or they're out of refurbs for your phone. Probably a mistake here but I doubt the CSR on the other end would know if you just called up and said your swapped replacement device didn't come with a battery or door like it was supposed to, as if you were expecting the GS3 as a replacement.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Judging by the condition of that phone when received, there is always a likelihood something unknown is wrong with it. I would return it.


----------



## masInvasion (Jul 9, 2011)

Yea I think Ill keep it. I just don't want to see a 600 charge on my bill and have to deal with that hassle. I usually don't mind arguing with verizon, i've done it plenty of times, I am just really busy lately and I don't want a hassle.


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

yarly said:


> Judging by the condition of that phone when received, there is always a likelihood something unknown is wrong with it. I would return it.


All Certified Like New Replacement devices ship sans battery and battery door. The user is to use the originals in the replacement device, then ship the old device back, without battery and door obviously. So the "condition" of the CLNR he received was 100% normal.


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

masInvasion said:


> Yea I think Ill keep it. I just don't want to see a 600 charge on my bill and have to deal with that hassle. I usually don't mind arguing with verizon, i've done it plenty of times, I am just really busy lately and I don't want a hassle.


You should be fine. Since the error lies in VZW's ordering system, the network should be expecting whatever device they sent you to hit their network. The S3 will activate on its own anyways once you pop in your SIM from your GNex (and get a battery ). Just make sure you return the GNex, since they WILL be expecting the defective device to come back. If you don't, YOU WILL see a non-returned device fee.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

yarly said:


> Judging by the condition of that phone when received, there is always a likelihood something unknown is wrong with it. I would return it.


The condition of the phone? It just didn't have a battery or battery door. 90% of the time you wont get either of those. Unless you loose your device, stolen, or is damaged so bad that the old battery won't work. I think the only phone I ever got with both every time I received a new one was the blackberry storm 0_o

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

masInvasion said:


> Yea I think Ill keep it. I just don't want to see a 600 charge on my bill and have to deal with that hassle. I usually don't mind arguing with verizon, i've done it plenty of times, I am just really busy lately and I don't want a hassle.


I'd be geeked honestly.

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

As far as the storage size difference that's a mute point. Yes it's 16GB (same size I have) but you have an sd card slot so it will end up having more storage than the Nexus.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

If you do end up keeping the S3 and want to sell your Nexus back door/battery PM me.


----------



## blw1230 (Mar 5, 2012)

Well I have a GNex replacement waiting for me at the house right now... I love my GNex, but it would be incredible to have an S3 arrive instead. As someone earlier said, just a beast of a phone in terms of hardware specs.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> As far as the storage size difference that's a mute point. Yes it's 16GB (same size I have) but you have an sd card slot so it will end up having more storage than the Nexus.


If you brought this up to the average CSR though, they probably wouldn't realize this though, and you could get a model with more internal storage. Also, the fact that they screwed up and sent the wrong device should make it more likely that they would give you a little extra to fix it. The downside is you might get an unhappy CSR that will instead just send you a replacement Nexus rather than a different SGS3.


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Dude, keep the s3!!!!


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

Raverrevolution said:


> Keep the S3!! The Gnex is awesome, but the S3 is a beast in hardware.


Hardware alone does not a good user experience make.


----------



## Inelastic (Sep 11, 2011)

They probably flagged your account to ship a replacement S3 on accident. They have shipped them as replacements for the Nexus before so I wouldn't worry about it. I doubt they would even find out that it was an error unless you call and tell them.


----------



## murfo1211 (Apr 8, 2012)

CC16177 said:


> If you do end up keeping the S3 and want to sell your Nexus back door/battery PM me.


I as well was upgraded to the S3 from my Genex and I have a ton of accessories car dock extended batteries battery charger back covers. i will sell cheap for all.

[email protected]


----------



## murfo1211 (Apr 8, 2012)

imnuts said:


> If you brought this up to the average CSR though, they probably wouldn't realize this though, and you could get a model with more internal storage. Also, the fact that they screwed up and sent the wrong device should make it more likely that they would give you a little extra to fix it. The downside is you might get an unhappy CSR that will instead just send you a replacement Nexus rather than a different SGS3.


I just got off the phone with CSR and they are sending me a S3 in one shipment and a back door and battery in another shipment to replace my fourth Genex at no cost to me, and they will only swap it for the 16GB version, No problem SD card for more memory

To me a win win


----------



## kdo23 (Dec 19, 2011)

I want to know what I need to do to have this happen to me. S3 is a def upgrade. I may consider making a complaint about charging myself, is it true that Verizon just third parties the replacements? Basically I am hoping my working phone will not be an issue to them, it is actually perfectly fine I just want an upgrade for free and keep unlimited data.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pool_shark (Apr 11, 2012)

There is no way I would choose the S3 over my Nexus.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

knivesout said:


> Hardware alone does not a good user experience make.


If you're gonna argue that the gnex is a better phone than the s3 than you're an idiot. 
Once the s3 is rooted and running jb, its a much better phone than the gnex. Better battery life, more ram, better processor, better GPU, bigger screen ect.

Plus the s3 has an unlocked boot loader making it just as good as the nexus.

@op if you don't want the s3 than I will gladly trade my gnex for it. I'll even include all my accessories and my extra batteries.


----------



## najaboy (Nov 5, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> If you're gonna argue that the gnex is a better phone than the s3 than you're an idiot.
> Once the s3 is rooted and running jb, its a much better phone than the gnex. Better battery life, more ram, better processor, better GPU, bigger screen ect.
> 
> Plus the s3 has an unlocked boot loader making it just as good as the nexus.
> ...


Add onto that the S3 is a "world phone" as well as doing svdo.
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wyattyoss (Aug 28, 2011)

Do you guys know what the boot screen looks like if you revert entirely back to stock? Like, would the unlocked icon at the bottom go away? With this, I'm thinking I could just trade it in because of all the screen burn in I've been having

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Edit: this probably is the best phone I will ever own, but with work and school I've been so busy that I can't keep up with nightlies and only use my phone for music.


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> If you're gonna argue that the gnex is a better phone than the s3 than you're an idiot.
> Once the s3 is rooted and running jb, its a much better phone than the gnex. Better battery life, more ram, better processor, better GPU, bigger screen ect.
> 
> Plus the s3 has an unlocked boot loader making it just as good as the nexus.
> ...


No, an idiot would assume that what they think is important is the same for everyone else. I think the s3 is too big and I dislike their hardware button choice. Plus the GNex looks better then the blue plastic of the s3. The processor and battery are a marginal improvement, imo. But if you think it's better I won't call you an idiot for it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

T-Keith said:


> No, an idiot would assume that what they think is important is the same for everyone else. I think the s3 is too big and I dislike their hardware button choice. Plus the GNex looks better then the blue plastic of the s3. The processor and battery are a marginal improvement, imo. But if you think it's better I won't call you an idiot for it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Everyone I heard who jumped to s3 said there is no comparison to the nexus. The screen is better, more ram, processor is much better, battery life, camera, and development is about the same at this point. Also the radio is drastically better. Regardless its personnel choice but the S3 definitely is superior to the nexus when it released, maybe not enough for me or many others to drop the nexus and pay for the S3 but enough if I had a choice to get one cheap or free like this guy I would def take that all day.

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Everyone I heard who jumped to s3 said there is no comparison to the nexus. The screen is better, more ram, processor is much better, battery life, camera, and development is about the same at this point. Also the radio is drastically better. Regardless its personnel choice but the S3 definitely is superior to the nexus when it released, maybe not enough for me or many others to drop the nexus and pay for the S3 but enough if I had a choice to get one cheap or free like this guy I would def take that all day.
> 
> Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


Not trying to defend the nexus here but better is subjective to the user and their needs. Sure the s3 has better hardware than the nexus but its ok to choose whatever phone you want. I like my nexus but am wanting to upgrade due to poor battery life. Whatever I get next needs solid aosp ROMs and good cm support.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> Not trying to defend the nexus here but better is subjective to the user and their needs. Sure the s3 has better hardware than the nexus but its ok to choose whatever phone you want. I like my nexus but am wanting to upgrade due to poor battery life. Whatever I get next needs solid aosp ROMs and good cm support.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Agreed.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> If you're gonna argue that the gnex is a better phone than the s3 than you're an idiot.
> Once the s3 is rooted and running jb, its a much better phone than the gnex. Better battery life, more ram, better processor, better GPU, bigger screen ect.
> 
> Plus the s3 has an unlocked boot loader making it just as good as the nexus.
> ...


First, that isn't what I said at all, I didn't even mention either device. Second, I don't appreciate being called an idiot for my (alleged) opinion. You failed to see the point of my post, which was simply to say that hardware specs don't really matter much if a device doesn't have quality software to match.

I'll enjoy running 4.2 shortly after Google's announcement, and that's about all I have to say.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Settle down guys. Please.

Better is subjective. There is no "better" phone than the one a user likes.


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

To answer the question from the op, I would try to keep it, but definitely make sure Verizon is aware of the situation. Sure would suck if you send in the nexus and they were expecting an s3... just saying

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kxs783kms (Jul 18, 2011)

What if there's a problem with the GS3. Then you can be opening up more problems than you started off with if you have to return it. Plus you'll be out a couple of bucks for the battery and the door if you do find out it was no good. Say after a month or so.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Keep it for sure. The Snapdragon S4 performance wise destroys the Ti Omap. A battery should be cheap.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> Keep it for sure. The Snapdragon S4 performance wise destroys the Ti Omap. A battery should be cheap.


And resale value will be higher if the OP decides to upgrade sometime soon. Its really a win win.

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## mypantsaretorn (Jun 24, 2011)

murfo1211 said:


> I just got off the phone with CSR and they are sending me a S3 in one shipment and a back door and battery in another shipment to replace my fourth Genex at no cost to me, and they will only swap it for the 16GB version, No problem SD card for more memory
> 
> To me a win win


How? Did you just demand a S3? I'm always told a S3 replacement is not possible and they keep offering me a RAZR or Rezound...


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

mypantsaretorn said:


> How? Did you just demand a S3? I'm always told a S3 replacement is not possible and they keep offering me a RAZR or Rezound...


The key is usually not to ask...let them offer it. Which means you just need to get lucky with a generous CSR. You can play dumb and try to lead them ("I like the samsung look and feel, is there any other device like this?") but really it's all a matter of luck. But demanding a new device is usually a guarantee you won't get one, because they're realize you're just looking for a free upgrade.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

T-Keith said:


> No, an idiot would assume that what they think is important is the same for everyone else. I think the s3 is too big and I dislike their hardware button choice. Plus the GNex looks better then the blue plastic of the s3. The processor and battery are a marginal improvement, imo. But if you think it's better I won't call you an idiot for it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


In terms of hardware, the sgs3 is a better phone than the gnex

Everything you stated is a matter of your opinion and preferences, like you I prefer the gnex over the s3, i prefer the soft keys instead of hardware buttons, and i much prefer the curved design of the gnex over the flat s3, but I do realize the sgs3 is a better phone than the gnex is

Like I said, only an idiot will argue that the gnex is a better phone than the s3.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

knivesout said:


> First, that isn't what I said at all, I didn't even mention either device. Second, I don't appreciate being called an idiot for my (alleged) opinion. You failed to seethe point of my post, which was simply to say that hardware specs don't really matter much if a device doesn't have quality software to match.
> 
> I'll enjoy running 4.2 shortly after Google's announcement, and that's about all I have to say.


Just cause jelly bean was on the gnex after it was announced doesn't mean it will happen again, iirc the nexus s didn't get ICS until 1 month after the gnex was released. 
And while you're right, everything is running ICS or higher plus with the s3's bootloader unlocked, you can run aosp perfectly fine. Combine that with the better hardware specs of the s3 and you have a better phone.

Now there are subjective matters which would make someone prefer one over another and I can tell you that i personally prefer the gnex over the s3, but if given the opportunity to recieve one for free of dirt cheap, i will switch. Will I pay full price to get one, hell no.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> And while you're right, everything is running ICS or higher plus with the s3's bootloader unlocked, you can run aosp perfectly fine.


the Verizon aosp roms still suffer from data issues on 3g last I knew.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

yarly said:


> the Verizon aosp roms still suffer from data issues on 3g last I knew.


Well I installed cm10 on my moms s3 for her back when the bootloader was first unlocked and she doesn't have problems. Plus I haven't updated it since then

And she holds data and signal where I would usually drop signal.


----------



## NegativeOne13 (Dec 27, 2011)

The shape and physical buttons is a kicker for me. The SGS3 reminds me of the good ole' MyTouch. The way the Gnex is setup size and shape and on screen navigation is the future in my eyes. I remember loving the trackball and physical buttons on my HeroC, but don't care anymore. I don't care the Gnex doesn't have the latest and greatest because I don't really have any main issues. Summed up is it all depends on what you look for in a phone.


----------



## reidoreilly (Oct 29, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> Keep it for sure. The Snapdragon S4 performance wise destroys the Ti Omap. A battery should be cheap.


yes, because benchmarking is what phones are good for!!! Seriously, if you have a decent high-end phone from within the last 6 months to a 1 year then its going to run everything well, including the OS. Keep in mind that these apps are for the most part made to run on 100's if not 1,000's of devices, many of those are not high-end.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

reidoreilly said:


> yes, because benchmarking is what phones are good for!!! Seriously, if you have a decent high-end phone from within the last 6 months to a 1 year then its going to run everything well, including the OS. Keep in mind that these apps are for the most part made to run on 100's if not 1,000's of devices, many of those are not high-end.


You can def tell there is a huge difference between the nexus and s3. Also the 2 GB ram helps. Battery life is.much better with the S4 as well. Ask anyone who switched from gnex to s3 its night and day.

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## Formula84 (Oct 5, 2011)

Just got a replacement processed on Sunday night for my GNex and the one that arrived today was a GNex and it has a horrible purple tint, sending this bitch back, was hoping they would send an s3...lol Hopefully the next GNex wont have horrible screen or they will send the s3.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

T-Keith said:


> You can def tell there is a huge difference between the nexus and s3. Also the 2 GB ram helps. Battery life is.much better with the S4 as well. Ask anyone who switched from gnex to s3 its night and day.
> 
> Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


Exactly. You like this, I like that. Regardless, the S3 is a better phone overall. Is it a better phone for you? Maybe, maybe not. It's a better phone for me because battery life and signal strength are my priorities, not software. GNex lovers won't care because they'd rather have all the different roms and kernels which are 90% the same, while dealing with subpar battery life and signal strength.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

T-Keith said:


> No, an idiot would assume that what they think is important is the same for everyone else. I think the s3 is too big and I dislike their hardware button choice. Plus the GNex looks better then the blue plastic of the s3. The processor and battery are a marginal improvement, imo. But if you think it's better I won't call you an idiot for it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You obviously have never used an S3 for any length of time. This phone flies compared to the GNex and the battery isn't even comparable, this coming from someone who loved my GNex and still love the phone as my wife now has it.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

reidoreilly said:


> yes, because benchmarking is what phones are good for!!! Seriously, if you have a decent high-end phone from within the last 6 months to a 1 year then its going to run everything well, including the OS. Keep in mind that these apps are for the most part made to run on 100's if not 1,000's of devices, many of those are not high-end.


 I'm not talking benchmarks. After using several devices using the snapdragon s4 everything is just smoother. It's nothing to get defensive about. I don't own a gs3 I still own my Nexus. It's just a fact. That doesn't mean that the phone's experience overall is the best though for everyone. I don't understand why people get so defensive about phone choices. I'm calling you out though this isn't directed at you . Just an overall feeling.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> I'm not talking benchmarks. After using several devices using the snapdragon s4 everything is just smoother. It's nothing to get defensive about. I don't own a gs3 I still own my Nexus. It's just a fact. That doesn't mean that the phone's experience overall is the best though for everyone. I don't understand why people get so defensive about phone choices. I'm calling you out though this isn't directed at you . Just an overall feeling.


Yeah I don't get why people get mad that others use different devices than they do and that they prefer that device more than anything else. Who gives a rats ass? Use what you like and enjoy it!


----------



## cnoevl21 (Jan 17, 2012)

I was on the Droid Charge and after 3 "defective" devices they sent me a GNex, but like you they didnt send a battery, back door, or charger. When I called to tell them this, they apologized and sent me the accessories with no hassle, even got an extended battery because they were out of the stock one


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah I don't get why people get mad that others use different devices than they do and that they prefer that device more than anything else. Who gives a rats ass? Use what you like and enjoy it!


whatttt? people want other phones than the one I own?? next you'll tell me people want phones that don't run android!


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

So semi on topic -

I have a release day GNex that I bought from radio shack, no extra type of warranty.

Has been great till the last few weeks, now I have terrible screen burn.

After reading this thread I'm thinking maybe I should try replacing it. I'd be happy if I got a gnex back that didn't have the screen burn, but I sure as hell wouldn't complain about an S3 (though I'm not a fan of the blue color).

I'm wondering though, who the heck do I call to swap it out? VZW? Radio Shack? Samsung?

I think I'd probably start with radio shack but does anybody know for sure?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## LoH_Mobius (Jun 6, 2012)

sandfreak said:


> So semi on topic -
> 
> I have a release day GNex that I bought from radio shack, no extra type of warranty.
> 
> ...


I'd say say Samsung, but did you buy it on contract or off from Radio Shack? Not that may change anything.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

sandfreak said:


> So semi on topic -
> 
> I have a release day GNex that I bought from radio shack, no extra type of warranty.
> 
> ...


Verizon, just Dial *611. Radio shack is an authorized verizon dealer so your one year warranty will be through Verizon still. If you call radioshack they swill just tell you to call Verizon anyway. You could go straight to Samsung, but they take your phone for a few weeks to repair it, then send it back, versus Verizon giving you a refurb on the spot.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

sandfreak said:


> So semi on topic -
> 
> I have a release day GNex that I bought from radio shack, no extra type of warranty.
> 
> ...


Good thing they have White, Black and Brown now as well then.


----------



## Formula84 (Oct 5, 2011)

Formula84 said:


> Just got a replacement processed on Sunday night for my GNex and the one that arrived today was a GNex and it has a horrible purple tint, sending this bitch back, was hoping they would send an s3...lol Hopefully the next GNex wont have horrible screen or they will send the s3.


New replacement arrived today and was a GNex ;-( lol

This one at least does not have an awful purple tint, it is however not as nice as the one it is replacing the greys are very pixelated and it has ghosting... Whatever I activated this phone and will see how it fares, it was a Certified Like New Replacement this one is HW 09 version and mine was a HW 10

So 2 Swaps for warranty and did not get lucky like to OP, I guess they still have plenty of CLNR GNex's to give out, So i would not recommend trying this for the sole purpose of hoping for a GS3 as you may get a worse off GNex then you had...

I had a legit reason, but was hoping they were out of Gnex and would have to ship me an alternate device, Not so lucky...


----------



## Formula84 (Oct 5, 2011)

One thing I did note was that the MFG date was 10/08/12 Korea on the Purple Screen and 10/09/12 Korea on the second one....

I am guessing they were probably out of refurbs for a bit an must have just got them in stock based on those dates.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Formula84 said:


> New replacement arrived today and was a GNex ;-( lol
> 
> This one at least does not have an awful purple tint, it is however not as nice as the one it is replacing the greys are very pixelated and it has ghosting... Whatever I activated this phone and will see how it fares, it was a Certified Like New Replacement this one is HW 09 version and mine was a HW 10
> 
> ...


I just got my second replacement today. The first was a chinese model with horrible purple on the bottom of the screen, this one was already sent back by someone judging by the dirt under the plastic and half the plastic missing. But the power button is so sunken that it almost is impossible to press... so off this one goes.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah I don't get why people get mad that others use different devices than they do and that they prefer that device more than anything else. Who gives a rats ass? Use what you like and enjoy it!


I think its more, they don't like being told something else is better than what they own. 
Like I was saying earlier, its always gonna come down to personal preference but if you're talking actual performance, than that's a whole different ball game.

A good way to look at it is buying a car, I personally own a nismo 370z and I prefer it over something like a viper or corvette but I know a vette and a viper are better cars than my Nissan, but if you tried telling some other Z owners that, they would flip shit and argue that their car is better.

Overall I think its a maturity thing cause if you're mature you will accept the fact that there are better things than the one you own


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> I think its more, they don't like being told something else is better than what they own.
> Like I was saying earlier, its always gonna come down to personal preference but if you're talking actual performance, than that's a whole different ball game.
> 
> A good way to look at it is buying a car, I personally own a nismo 370z and I prefer it over something like a viper or corvette but I know a vette and a viper are better cars than my Nissan, but if you tried telling some other Z owners that, they would flip shit and argue that their car is better.
> ...


How do you like your Z? My dad finally let me drive his 09 370Z Sport after we installed his exhaust, Intake and some other little parts... a ton of fun to drive, but still can't get past the pedal on the floor thing, I know its a German thing, but it feels odd..

I would encourage Verizon to send me a S3. I'd sell it for an unlocked phone in January and get more money.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## phenomHTPC (Dec 2, 2011)

Formula84 said:


> New replacement arrived today and was a GNex ;-( lol
> 
> This one at least does not have an awful purple tint, it is however not as nice as the one it is replacing the greys are very pixelated and it has ghosting... Whatever I activated this phone and will see how it fares, it was a Certified Like New Replacement this one is HW 09 version and mine was a HW 10
> 
> ...


Im on my second replacement Gnex right now. First had 2 rows of pixels on the bottom the screen go hay wire along with the vibrating function no longer vibrating. And now my second one, which I've had for about a month, has mad image burn. My keyboard stays burned in for about 5 - 10 seconds after sending a text.

I noticed Verizon is selling off their Gnex refurbs, so maybe on the next replacement we may have some luck. Still debating about when to request a replacement though.


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

Not to retread the whole comparison thing, but reading all the responses just reminded me that it really does boil down to personal preferences and how fruitless it is to argue over differences in opinion, as fun, and in line with human nature as it is.

For me, after having the nexus for a bit, I don't think I'd want to move to another device that isn't directly supported in AOSP. Having the latest android versions on any other type of device requires varied degrees of hackery it seems (with bootloader locking, source issues, etc), and there are often issues running AOSP that might result in an inferior experience regarding stability or performance when compared to stock. For the majority of people, having stock android, or just the latest version of it isn't as much a priority as hardware superiority, and I can understand that too. I don't think anyone was or could argue that anything underneath the screen isn't better spec wise on the SIII.

For those that would welcome an SIII that keep getting poor replacements, good luck!


----------



## Cbaty08 (Sep 1, 2011)

Just borked my Gnex trying to replace the glass; it was cracked and was trying to save 70 bucks by a DIY move.. didn't work; asurion claim just filed, will let you guys know what I get.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Cbaty08 said:


> Just borked my Gnex trying to replace the glass; it was cracked and was trying to save 70 bucks by a DIY move.. didn't work; asurion claim just filed, will let you guys know what I get.


I'm betting you'll get a gnex.


----------



## Cbaty08 (Sep 1, 2011)

Barf said:


> I'm betting you'll get a gnex.


I'd be just fine with that.


----------



## birkholze (Jul 14, 2012)

OK I'm on my third nexus (just received it yesterday). The first one had the loud speaker crap out, on the second the charging port. On this one I THOUGHT the speaker didn't work so I called vzw to get another replacement. They offered up the gs3 so I accepted.

After hanging up I realized I was inadvertently connected to Bluetooth which is why I couldn't hear anything out of the speaker. It functions fine.

My question is if I send the functioning phone to vzw will they charge me for the gs3? Do they check that? Should I call back to come clean about my stupidity?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

After 8 clnr/fru replacements Verizon sent me brand new s3 16gb though.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cbaty08 (Sep 1, 2011)

birkholze said:


> OK I'm on my third nexus (just received it yesterday). The first one had the loud speaker crap out, on the second the charging port. On this one I THOUGHT the speaker didn't work so I called vzw to get another replacement. They offered up the gs3 so I accepted.
> 
> After hanging up I realized I was inadvertently connected to Bluetooth which is why I couldn't hear anything out of the speaker. It functions fine.
> 
> ...


I honestly don't think any repercussions would happen.


----------



## Cbaty08 (Sep 1, 2011)

Got my replacement in the mail today, and it looks great as far as the display goes and my radios don't seem to be dropping 4G.... yet.

It was a HW10 rev. 12.01 and a was running I515.10vFF02.

Already have flashed clockwork recovery and am about to own this biotch. Ask if you've got any questions.

Oh yeah, they also sent me a battery/charger/back cover, too..

EDIT: One thing I am noticing is that this one is dropping 4G like a mofo... think this one is going back!


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I just got mine and its another 10/13 rebuild and its got the same issue. The power button is completely flush with the chassis. I'm sending this one back its a nightmare to use with my case that has a cutout. Sad too since it has everything else good.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Cbaty08 (Sep 1, 2011)

Got my second replacement in the mail and it is a HW10 11.11 model made in Korea.. looks good so far.. just loaded Jelly Belly 9.2 and will play it through a day or two to see how it compares.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

All of mine have been HW9 even my day 1 original. But I have 3 Nexi at my house right now and Verizon is scratching their heads as to why lol... if this next one has issues I'm asking to see if they will send something else

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Sounds to me like this thread has started a trend where everyone is gonna keep sending in their phone, nitpicking until they get a sgs3 lol.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Barf said:


> Sounds to me like this thread has started a trend where everyone is gonna keep sending in their phone, nitpicking until they get a sgs3 lol.


For me I don't care either way. I personally don't like the GS3 except for the camera. Chances are I'd sell it if I got one. I just want a Nexus without issues, I bought a new device that is having warranty issues and I want something in good condition in return. That's not too much to ask.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Barf said:


> Sounds to me like this thread has started a trend where everyone is gonna keep sending in their phone, nitpicking until they get a sgs3 lol.


 I was thinking the same thing. First world problems lol.


----------



## Cbaty08 (Sep 1, 2011)

FWIW this latest replacement has been working fine, and is a keeper.


----------



## Cbaty08 (Sep 1, 2011)

Fuhhhhhk; this one now is not letting people on the other end of calls hear me; Verizon even did a test call calling me and didn't hear anything.

They are sending a brand new one now since it is my 3rd..


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Cbaty08 said:


> Fuhhhhhk; this one now is not letting people on the other end of calls here me; Verizon even did a test call calling me and didn't hear anything.
> 
> They are sending a brand new one now since it is my 3rd..


I wish they would have offered me a new one... But i got my newest refurb today and its a revision 10 and so far its a keeper... data testing at work tomorrow to confirm


----------



## Cbaty08 (Sep 1, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> I wish they would have offered me a new one... But i got my newest refurb today and its a revision 10 and so far its a keeper... data testing at work tomorrow to confirm


Best of luck with your latest!! Question... my last two (refurbs) BOTH had cracks at the two top corners of the housing.... do yours?


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Cbaty08 said:


> Best of luck with your latest!! Question... my last two (refurbs) BOTH had cracks at the two top corners of the housing.... do yours?


No, 2 of mine had recessed power buttons and one had a purple screen...

The funny thing is i have 4 Galaxy Nexus's sitting at my house right now lol...


----------



## Cbaty08 (Sep 1, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> No, 2 of mine had recessed power buttons and one had a purple screen...
> 
> The funny thing is i have 4 Galaxy Nexus's sitting at my house right now lol...


Dayum!!!!


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

lol, Whats a amatuer photographer/Android lover to do hehe










fwiw look at the difference in the color of the screen on the middle top one. Thats my Day 1 device with a vastly inferior screen to the others... wonder what they changed recently.


----------



## impulse101 (May 11, 2012)

Id take a 32gb nexus over that in a second especially without the battery

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cbaty08 (Sep 1, 2011)

Well my "new" Nexus came.. it wasn't new at all; sucks I was 'promised' a new device.

To top it off, the housing on this one is cracked ever so lightly on the top right corner.

I've called in about getting this 3rd one replaced and was told due to having 3 'out' (the haven't received the first one yet), I would have a choice to pay out of pocket for an off-contract phone and get reimbursed (Yeah, right..).. or wait until one is back at their receiving and go from there.

They said that once they get it they will do their best to get me a new phone or a comparable model... wish me luck; I need it at this point.


----------



## zakatak306 (Nov 19, 2012)

Has anyone had luck in the past few weeks getting them to send an s3 instead of a gnex? Last week I had 2 nexus phones sent to me and am getting another Monday?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

zakatak306 said:


> Has anyone had luck in the past few weeks getting them to send an s3 instead of a gnex? Last week I had 2 nexus phones sent to me and am getting another Monday?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 The GS3 is too new. Odds are a rezound or razr.


----------



## zakatak306 (Nov 19, 2012)

I agree with ya there, but had a friend who got one sent to him almost a month ago at the request of tech support. So I wasn't sure if it was still hit and miss or getting more widespread

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Digging this back up from the grave.

Went to a VZW B&M yesterday to get a CLNR Galaxy Nexus to replace mine due to "burn-in". Today, I received a 32GB S3 which is what I have been using for the past couple months. I'm surprised because this is the first and only time I've requested a CLNR Galaxy Nexus.










It really is like collecting $200 since I was going to be selling the CLNR Galaxy Nexus for $200-250 but now I'll be selling a brand new S3 for $400-450!


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Must be nice, instead of getting 4 replacements that are just as bad as my original










Though I finally talked to someone who wanted to help, the guy said as soon as they receive one of the replacements in the mail (I guess they can only send out 3 at a time max), he will see what he can do about getting me a better phone (like the s3) as long a I pay for the battery. $20 something to upgrade to an s3? I'll take it. Hopefully he can make it happen before I throw one of these replacements at the wall.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I was planning on trying to buy a Droid DNA off contract then my GNex took a massive dump. I still don't know what happen. I'll honestly say I think it may have to do with a little "innocent" devil of 16 months but I don't know. My store didn't have any in stock and I asked about the DNA. The guy laughed at me thinking I was asking for a replacement. I explained I just wanted to buy off contract then he went and got a manager. I got one hell of a deal. Usually off contract for DNA is 599.99 I only paid 399.99. They knocked $200.00 off. So I took the deal. In other news the screen on my gnex now turns on... So considering that I still have my apps (My little one loves to play a game where you pop balloons) I think I made out big time on this one.


----------



## ballisticn8 (Jun 16, 2011)

Just got off the phone with Verizon technical support. They've sent me out three clnr gnex's and all three were crap. First one had purple color tint to the screen, second one boot looped from Google logo to the recovery screen, third had purple issue again and a completely recessed power button. Called in and without even asking the guy offered me an s3. Unfortunately they're out of backs and batteries so he couldn't send it out. They're supposed to be sending me an HTC Droid DNA instead. 

sent from my thumbs...


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

ballisticn8 said:


> third had purple issue again and a completely recessed power button.


I think they sent that one to me directly after you sent it back lol. The screen was terrible and I had to use force just to push the power button...here's hoping FedEx hurries the hell up and delivers one of them back to Verizon. The sensitivity bug is horrible on this device, locking and unlocking the phone doesn't even fix it half the time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Doc Cause (Aug 29, 2012)

This might be a dumb question but are these CLNRs warranty replacements or insurance?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Doc Cause said:


> This might be a dumb question but are these CLNRs warranty replacements or insurance?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Warranty replacements for Verizon, aka garbage.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

ballisticn8 said:


> Just got off the phone with Verizon technical support. They've sent me out three clnr gnex's and all three were crap. First one had purple color tint to the screen, second one boot looped from Google logo to the recovery screen, third had purple issue again and a completely recessed power button. Called in and without even asking the guy offered me an s3. Unfortunately they're out of backs and batteries so he couldn't send it out. They're supposed to be sending me an HTC Droid DNA instead.
> 
> sent from my thumbs...


For free!? Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ballisticn8 (Jun 16, 2011)

The clnrs that were sent out to me were warranty replacements. My phone randomly drops signal, voice and data. I'll pull my phone out of my pocket and the signal will be dead.

As for the dna, yup, free replacement due to the issues and lack of quality control on replacement devices the warehouse sent out.

sent from my thumbs...


----------



## Carson (Jun 16, 2011)

Anyone know a successful method of getting them to replace my Gnex with an S3 without having to go through 3 replacements? I can't take the awful battery life any longer.


----------



## xfighter1188 (Oct 6, 2011)

how did you get a new phone, ive had 6 replacements and those jackasses won't send me anything but the same shit


----------



## RjsShadows (Jun 21, 2011)

Carson said:


> Anyone know a successful method of getting them to replace my Gnex with an S3 without having to go through 3 replacements? I can't take the awful battery life any longer.


Yes! I can't take it anymore either! My phone dies in one hour of usage sometimes! With the extended battery!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

RjsShadows said:


> Yes! I can't take it anymore either! My phone dies in one hour of usage sometimes! With the extended battery!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What ROM/kernel are you running?

If you're using something other than the stock Android kernel, I would suggest going back to that. If that alone does not help, revert to a ROM that is also closer to stock and stable.

What exactly are you syncing?

If you don't need whatever you have syncing, don't sync it as it's just one more thing to eat battery. Also disable all the location bs in google maps, it will still show your location without it.

Are you overclocking GPU/CPU? If so, stop doing that. Same for under-clocking, it's not really useful. Switch to interactive governor and not something fancy as well.

Also:

Download this app: https://play.google....m.AndroidStatus and tap on the processes area.

Do any processes other then the app itself from here show as consuming CPU above 1-2% over the course of a minute?

If you're not getting at least a consistent 2 (or more [2 is the minimum]) hours of screen time, then something is awry. Just my experience with things. I do sync quite a bit, but not facebook or twitter, just lots of google crap and other emails.

There's a lot of "over-configuritis" that kind of happens on Nexus devices I noticed due to the way they're more open to modding everything for the sake of doing it and it's easy to just throw in the towel and blame the device versus the software someone flashed on it or installed. I'm not saying battery life is amazing on the Nexus (compared to new phones of the past 6-8 months), but for the time period it was built (long before the S3 and after the Rezound/Thunderbolt/etc) it's battery life was decent relatively speaking.

Some people think I'm crazy or ridiculous for not wanting to play roulette with software still in testing or with experimental features (I get my kicks with experimenting and modding in other realms of software). However, I do get a consistent 2-3 hour screen time battery life with a stock battery. Phone might be considered boring to some like that, but it also lasts me nearly the entire day. Nexus is as much about the pure Android experience as it is about modding it to your wants and needs. However, the first gets kind of scoffed at sometimes as a viable option when the other way isn't working out. Not saying anyone should go full stock, just pick and choose what is important functional wise for mods and leave the rest behind when your battery isn't so great.


----------



## RjsShadows (Jun 21, 2011)

yarly said:


> What ROM/kernel are you running?
> 
> If you're using something other than the stock Android kernel, I would suggest going back to that. If that alone does not help, revert to a ROM that is also closer to stock and stable.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the long post to help! Its much appreciated. I messed with too many settings I didn't understand, and I turned off all syncing and switched to a new kernel and my battery is doing better, I'll report back later.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

RjsShadows said:


> Thanks for the long post to help! Its much appreciated. I messed with too many settings I didn't understand, and I turned off all syncing and switched to a new kernel and my battery is doing better, I'll report back later.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Hopefully that helps out. Not saying you have to kill all sync (I still sync what I really need to sync). I just think about what I really need before adding an additional item. Also watch what apps are eating GPS if you have any that do. That can be a killer when you're indoors and it keeps scanning for GPS. If you do get the urge to configure again, take it slow and deliberate. Make note of what you change (even writing it down if need be as we all get sidetracked sometimes and forget) so you know when you went too far or what was likely the culprit. If it's a huge change (like flashing a new ROM and kernel), avoid flashing both at the same time and flash one or the other after at least a few hours of each other so there's enough time to determine if there was something that didn't play nicely to avoid the guessing game of figuring out which item flashed was the issue.

I keep brightness around 30% or sometimes less if it does not affect readability (like if you're indoors and there's the proper lighting/lack of). Outside, obviously you have to turn it up more and shouldn't torture yourself squinting.

Probably on wifi 60% of the time and LTE/3g the rest. I don't have a super amazing signal at my place, so I usually avoid LTE/3g there unless outside.

Overall though battery killers are probably in this order:

1) unstable/misconfigured kernel issues. Everything sits upon and depends upon the kernel.
2) too much syncing of things one does not even use or wouldn't miss by just checking manually when you feel like it
3) unruly/poorly developed apps (ones eating up CPU cycles, using GPS when indoors, not idling properly in the background).
4) leaving location bs on or setting GPS to be used on apps at all times (things like beautiful widgets or google latitude/maps)
5) bugs in the ROM itself (like too many errors, etc)
6) over/underclocking makes the CPU/GPU get too hot or not able to keep up

I really do think the amount possible modding and urge to mod on the Nexus devices plays a huge part in comparison to other devices that are not entirely AOSP or make developers feel like they have less need to push in mods/changes for the sake of trying to differentiate themselves from the other developers. Plus the constant demand to keep up with AOSP versioning from Google. Sometimes it seems like a ROM barely has enough time to get their current version stable before they're forced by its users to jump to the new version of AOSP and push out builds that are not quite ready yet for daily use.


----------



## Doc Cause (Aug 29, 2012)

I get pretty great battery life on my nexus. In running aokp 4.2 with affinity's Zen Kernel. I used it allay yesterday with pretty moderate use and didn't have to charge until I went to sleep. I got 13 hours with pretty moderate use(but on WiFi all day)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phenomHTPC (Dec 2, 2011)

Well I just got off the phone with Verizon Tech Support. For some history I've been through 4 Gnex all with the same problems. From Horrible signal, dropping data, and image burn in, which it seems to increasingly get worse with the replacements. The quality of replacements was my main point but he said that there are thousands getting shipped out that do not have that problem. So I told him I guess I should buy a lottery ticket since the past 4 I have had have been defective.

Even after I talked to the guy for about an hour debating previous success stories of people being able to get the DNA or SGS3, he still only offered me a Droid 4 or RAZR... He continued to say how the RAZR was almost a step up, and I tried all that I could, but I couldn't help but laugh at him. Needless to say Looks like I'm getting another Nexus.

Its not that I don't like my Nexus, even though it appears so desperate to get rid of it. I really love it, but if it weren't for the consistent issues of the screen holding my keyboard image for 10 seconds and waiting 2 minutes for my signal to reconnect inorder to make a phone call, the phone would be great.


----------



## xfighter1188 (Oct 6, 2011)

phenomHTPC said:


> Well I just got off the phone with Verizon Tech Support. For some history I've been through 4 Gnex all with the same problems. From Horrible signal, dropping data, and image burn in, which it seems to increasingly get worse with the replacements. The quality of replacements was my main point but he said that there are thousands getting shipped out that do not have that problem. So I told him I guess I should buy a lottery ticket since the past 4 I have had have been defective.
> 
> Even after I talked to the guy for about an hour debating previous success stories of people being able to get the DNA or SGS3, he still only offered me a Droid 4 or RAZR... He continued to say how the RAZR was almost a step up, and I tried all that I could, but I couldn't help but laugh at him. Needless to say Looks like I'm getting another Nexus.
> 
> Its not that I don't like my Nexus, even though it appears so desperate to get rid of it. I really love it, but if it weren't for the consistent issues of the screen holding my keyboard image for 10 seconds and waiting 2 minutes for my signal to reconnect inorder to make a phone call, the phone would be great.


How did you even get this far. Those shits won't even think about sending me anything but the shitty clnr replacements

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phenomHTPC (Dec 2, 2011)

xfighter1188 said:


> How did you even get this far. Those shits won't even think about sending me anything but the shitty clnr replacements
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It was a painful process to get to this point. They keep notes on what they have done to try fix your past issues, which mine were pretty long. I have had to sit on the phone with Tech support multiple times before while they diagnose my phone, send new sims, updating my roaming services along with discussions about my disappointment in the refurbs.

But my previous phone call I simple told them that I have gone through the paces with this phone, and that it's not that I don't want it, but I would rather have a phone that does not consist of these repeated and obviously known issues. The guy told me there were options for replacement devices and that he had to clear them with his manager, who would be in the following day. This was 2 weeks ago and I never received a call back from a guy named George in Georgia...

Which left me to call in again and have the discussion I had above. I found you have to be brutally honest when you tell them your problems. I wish I knew who those people talked to or which call center they connected to when they were offered an SGS3. I guess each call center has different policies and limitations. Which doesn't make any sense to me, but was what I was told on the phone.

Keep calling, and best of luck.


----------



## juanb00 (Dec 19, 2012)

phenomHTPC said:


> It was a painful process to get to this point. They keep notes on what they have done to try fix your past issues, which mine were pretty long. I have had to sit on the phone with Tech support multiple times before while they diagnose my phone, send new sims, updating my roaming services along with discussions about my disappointment in the refurbs.
> 
> But my previous phone call I simple told them that I have gone through the paces with this phone, and that it's not that I don't want it, but I would rather have a phone that does not consist of these repeated and obviously known issues. The guy told me there were options for replacement devices and that he had to clear them with his manager, who would be in the following day. This was 2 weeks ago and I never received a call back from a guy named George in Georgia...
> 
> ...


I talked to a guy in the New Mexico call center. He not only got me the S3 but a 32gb one after three galaxy nexus replacements. I was having problems with data, power button and on the last one the screen colors were off.

I was straight forward with my problems. Told them after two replacements that I've heard that other people were having problems and some were offered a different phones they said that they'll send me a third replacement with a new sim card and see how that works and we can discuss a replacement to another phone if that one doesn't work out. To my luck, the last one was the worse one of all. So I called back and that's when I talked to someone in the New Mexico call center. He offered me a stratosphere first which I kindly denied as I didn't want to downgrade on screen size. Then he kept looking for similar phones and suggested the 16gb S3 which I said fine and then he said let me see if I can get you the 32gb which he was able to because the price I paid for galaxy nexus was $299 at launch which is the same as the 32gb S3. There was some delays in getting my order out because the first three devices have not cleared with the warehouse. After 2 days he called me back and said everything is clear and overnight the S3 to me. Should be here tomorrow. I already got the battery and back door on yesterday.

Hope this helps.


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

I've had 3 separate reps tell me they would give me a call back and not one of them followed through. Don't know if I can keep talking to these people in a civilized manner. >_>

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

thesoldier said:


> I've had 3 separate reps tell me they would give me a call back and not one of them followed through. Don't know if I can keep talking to these people in a civilized manner. >_>
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah I got them to authroize an early upgrade recently and after they asked what devices I was interested in and said I wasn't sure yet they told me they would call me back in a few days. That never happened. Then I called them back and was told only certain devices are authorized for early upgrades so I could get a Razr M or other older phones, no DNA or Note II. So I said no thanks to the Razr M and will just wait till February when I will steal my wifes actual upgrade and get whatever phone I want.


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah I got them to authroize an early upgrade recently and after they asked what devices I was interested in and said I wasn't sure yet they told me they would call me back in a few days. That never happened. Then I called them back and was told only certain devices are authorized for early upgrades so I could get a Razr M or other older phones, no DNA or Note II. So I said no thanks to the Razr M and will just wait till February when I will steal my wifes actual upgrade and get whatever phone I want.


You should have said the last rep said that you could upgrade to (insert phone here), but never called back...lol. Sorta what I did to get them to send me an s3. I mentioned changing to an s3 and the rep said possibly as long as I pay for the battery (he never acknowledged me saying the s3 though), and the rep I talked to today asked "did the last rep mention what phone you could switch to?" and sure enough I said the s3! Lol, so he's sending one out finally. I'm guessing you already lost your unlimited data already?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

thesoldier said:


> You should have said the last rep said that you could upgrade to (insert phone here), but never called back...lol. Sorta what I did to get them to send me an s3. I mentioned changing to an s3 and the rep said possibly as long as I pay for the battery (he never acknowledged me saying the s3 though), and the rep I talked to today asked "did the last rep mention what phone you could switch to?" and sure enough I said the s3! Lol, so he's sending one out finally. I'm guessing you already lost your unlimited data already?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yes I'm on a family plan and the account owner decided to switch to tiered data a few months ago.







I tried that with a few reps but they said with no notes on my account "there was nothing they could do." I could just keep calling but whatever I'll just wait till Feb. 7th and see what options are available then.


----------

